

Suggest HN:submission page site focus reminder - pbhjpbhj

We're getting a lot of submissions that seem to me as not especially focussed and more suited to a general purpose social site.<p>I'm thinking that perhaps someone is submitting these as part of a "we submit your story" type service?<p>If not then perhaps, because there are several such stories on the HN site already people are simply not bothering to read the submission guidelines. As an <i>aide-memoire</i> perhaps a brief synopsis of the submissions guidelines could be added to get people to think whether this is the appropriate place for their post.
======
moge
As a lurker and as someone who has never submitted to HN I can say that I was
unaware that guidelines even existed. Yeah, I see them now at the bottom of
the footer but I agree that adding, at the very least, a visible link on the
submit page or as you suggested a summary could only be a good thing.

